# How long after pollination do pistils turn color



## warfish (Feb 2, 2010)

As the title may suggest, I found a few seeded buds in my closet grow, but never could find the flower that caused it   So I chopped them all and over the last 2 days I have been doing all the cutting, trimming, and then cleaning up of the closet area to lessen the cross contamination to my main room.

So my question now is how long does it take a pistil to turn color after it has been pollinated?  I am hoping to know if I have contaminated my main grow and if so how much.  There is not a single pistil in there now that has changed colors at all yet.

This learning thing is great fun, hehe   While it was a bummer to not be able to let the closet finish it's last couple weeks I took it as a posetive learning experience.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

Very quickly.

An hour or so at the most, and usually within minutes.  With mj, it's a very rapid process.

DD


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 2, 2010)

I have never timed it, but by the next day for sure, but it may be as quickly as DD says to...I guess I have never paid that close of attention.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Warfish 

12-24 hours is my experience, from bright white to red/brown/copper/burnt amber colour of pollination, unmistakable change, you will know it if you see it.

eace:


----------



## warfish (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you for the responses   So it's a good sign that I see no red pistils in my main grow, yay    The 2 areas where seperated by a good distance.  I have a couple followup question to add if I may...

How long does it take for a seed to form once pollinated?  And how long is pollen viable when left in the environment?  Just trying to determine how long I need to keep on the pistil watch in the main grow, although there is nothing that I could do about it even if I found some.

Warfish


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 2, 2010)

If you were to find pollenated pistils would it be possible to pluck them and save the bud from seeding?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 2, 2010)

Mr DB...I don't know about that...I would say not but I'm not sure.

Warfish it takes about 3 to 4 weeks for a seed to develope, and I'm not sure how long pollen will stay viable in an open environment like that.  If you spray it down really good, and wash the walls etc, you should be good.  I had herms on my first indoor, from some seeds that a buddy made, and all I did was this and I didn't have a problem with the next grow being pollinated.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Aug 29, 2021)

Great question.  I have a similar thing right now.  I live in a place where cannabis can get you a lot of years in prison, and I came across some pretty high-level mids a while back.  I decided to grow my own because the guy I was buying from is a douchebag, and his motorcycle got impounded when his friend used it to make a buy-bust transaction for shabu.

Anyway, I have been wanting to pollinate to get more seeds, which I have been doing now.  Today, I noticed that a lot of the pistils are orange-red -- way too many for the third week of flower, especially since these girls are just finishing their stretch now.  So, I am glad to read this and see that my orange pistils are a sign of successful pollination, not a dying plant.


----------

